# Is this a meg tooth??



## bam_bam (Sep 1, 2014)

Wife's friend showed this to me and wanted to know what it came from. Is it just a regular shark or a meg tooth?


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 1, 2014)

Pic 2


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 1, 2014)

Sorry about the picture orientation they came off my phone.


----------



## dh88 (Sep 1, 2014)

looks like one to me.


----------



## GLS (Sep 2, 2014)

Yep.  Just a puppy, though.


----------



## ghadarits (Sep 2, 2014)

I'd say so. Only millions of years old. Lol ...great find.


----------



## slightly grayling (Sep 2, 2014)

Yes, nice find and mostly unbroken!


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 2, 2014)

I thought it was one of Nicks baby teeth ...


----------



## Flaustin1 (Sep 2, 2014)

My mama found one very close to lake hartwell two years ago.  Cool find indeed.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 2, 2014)

Meg or a very close relative.


----------



## HossBog (Oct 23, 2014)

Sorry, but who is Meg? Wouldn't want to meet her in the woods!

I really ain't teasing, what is a Meg?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

Nugefan said:


> I thought it was one of Nicks baby teeth ...



Hey!!  



HossBog said:


> Sorry, but who is Meg? Wouldn't want to meet her in the woods!
> 
> I really ain't teasing, what is a Meg?




Meg is a Carcharodon Megalodon. The ancient cousin to the great white shark.

That tooth looks more like a fossil great white shark tooth.


----------



## RinggoldGa (Feb 20, 2017)

That's without a doubt a meg.  

The great whites don't have a bourlette.


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 21, 2017)

HossBog said:


> Sorry, but who is Meg? Wouldn't want to meet her in the woods!
> 
> I really ain't teasing, what is a Meg?


 
Alabama kicked her out. She had to change her name and move to Fla panhandle back country once she lost her only tooth. Goes by Flossy now, I believe.


----------

